# candle lantern mold?



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

I was wondering if there is a mold that works with candle lanterns. I think I have seen them before, but now I can't find one. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

If you have a candle you can make your own mold, there are kits to make them.


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

honeyman46408 said:


> If you have a candle you can make your own mold, there are kits to make them.


Thanks for that. I found a bunch of videos online about making your own molds. I'm going to go that route.


----------

